# Reboot



## circus78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
is installation of a new kernel the only case when it is necessary to reboot server?
Thank you


----------



## getopt (Jan 13, 2017)

No.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 14, 2017)

circus78 said:


> Hi,
> is installation of a new kernel the only case when it is necessary to reboot server?
> Thank you


If your question is regarding security updates using freebsd-update, then yes a reboot is required only when the update affects the kernel or a module.


----------



## circus78 (Jan 14, 2017)

getopt said:


> No.



Can you elaborate please?


----------



## getopt (Jan 14, 2017)

circus78 said:


> Can you elaborate please?


Sure! Read this: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 14, 2017)

Sometimes hardware changes when that hardware is started at boot, such as graphics card drivers.


----------



## circus78 (Jan 14, 2017)

getopt said:


> Sure! Read this: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise



Ok getopt, I confirm that your previous answer ("no") to my question is... correct.
Thank you very much


----------

